

OwnLocal (YC W10) acquires Squarespace competitor to help newspapers - lloydarmbrust
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/10/ownlocal-buys-site-builder-sidengo-to-help-turn-local-print-ads-into-digital-marketing-campaigns/

======
mvid
"OwnLocal (YC W10) acquires Squarespace competitor to help newspapers"

I find it funny that the acquired company is so insignificant that it is
easier to refer to it by it's competitor.

